# Ansprechen eines Slaves von mehreren Mastern



## troeps (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs (und Mädls),

ich habe folgende Konstellation zu bewältigen.

Es sollen mehrere Anlagen (zwei oder drei) mit einem PC verbunden werden, auf dem eine Datenbank läuft. 

Nun ist meine Frage ob es denn möglich ist von mehreren Mastern (S7 CPU319 PN) auf eine Slave-Karte (Hilscher CIFX-RE) zuzugreifen. Alle sind mit Profinet verbunden - Aber jede Anlage kann (muss) selbstständig laufen (mit ausnahme des PC-Slaves). 
Oder ist es zwingend erforderlich pro Anlage eine Karte zu verbauen (was bei mehreren Mastern irgendwann ein Platzproblem im Rechner darstellt  )

Hat jemand schon mal so was in der Richtung gemacht??

MfG Chris

P.S. Im Bild hab ich versehentlich CPU317 reingeschrieben. Spielt aber keine große Rolle - denke ich...


----------



## Deltal (10 Juni 2010)

Die Karte müsste "Shared I/O" unterstützen, damit sie von zwei "Mastern" (bei PN spricht man von Controller) angesprochen werden könnte.

Biste sicher das du diese Karte bei einer Datenbank brauchst?


----------



## troeps (10 Juni 2010)

Wie soll ich sonst den PC ins Profinet-Netz bringen??


----------



## Deltal (10 Juni 2010)

Also bei einer "klassischen" Datenbank würde ich z.B. die Daten mit OPC in einen DB schreiben. Dabei wird eine TCP Verbindung aufgebaut, Daten werden vom PC in den DB geschrieben, Verbindung wird abgebaut, DB wird intern in der SPS gelesen.

Das ist zwar viel mehr Arbeit, aber dafür kann man es über eine normale Ethernet Schnittstelle machen und damit x-Steuerungen ansprechen.

Vom reinen Lesen/Schreiben ist zwar ne PN I/O Karte wesentlich einfacher, dafür wirste für die Karte jedoch ziemlich viel bezahlen müssen?


Nochmal kurz:

PN I/O ist zum direkten ansprechen von E/A Modulen und läuft "Realtime". Vergleichbar mit Profibus. Braucht spezielle Controller und Devices.

TCP Verbindungen sind z.B. für AG/AG oder PG/AG Kopplungen, laufen recht langsam. Braucht nur das TCP Protokoll, läuft damit auf jeder Netzwerkschnittstelle.

Beides nutzt Ethernet als Übertragungsmedium!


----------



## troeps (10 Juni 2010)

Naja, von der Arbeit mal abgesehen... Kosten für die Karte ca.250,-€ - OPC ca. 400€ - Aber das ist auch nicht das Thema.

OPC haben wir auch schon des öfteren verwendet. Bei kleinen Datenmengen ist das auch die (beste) Lösung. 
Nur möchten wir bei jeder Station Daten aus der Datenbank anfordern und die Datenbank auch dazu benutzen Statuswerte usw. abzufragen. d.H. Es muss schnell gehen. Dafür ist uns der OPC zu langsam. Wir wollen die Karten über LabView ansteuern und generieren hier die Abfragen für die Datenbank.

Was würdest Du als Schnittstelle vom OPC zur Datenbank verwenden??

MfG Chris


----------



## Deltal (10 Juni 2010)

Bei 250€ und "OPC ist zu langsam" brauchen wir nicht weiter reden.. Hätte die Karte ausm Bauch raus jetzt auf 2k€++ geschätzt.

Bislang hab ich nur Kombinationen aus WinCC und OPC und selbstgebastelten gearbeitet.

Hmm eventuell könnte man auch eine Kombination aus einem PN/PN Koppler und einer Controller Karte machen.


```
SPS1 -> PN/PN -> PCI-Karte
               ^
SPS2 -> PN/PN--| 
               ^
SPS3 -> PN/PN--|
```


----------



## troeps (10 Juni 2010)

Was bringt mir dann der Koppler?? Für was brauch ich den?? 

Ich werde das mal ausprobieren mit der Karte. Erst mal muss ich sie so zum laufen bringen (in LabView). Bestellt ist sie schon... Und wenns nix wird kann ich sie wieder zurück schicken! 

Hoffe das klappt....


----------



## Deltal (10 Juni 2010)

Ein PN/PN Koppler braucht man wenn mal zwei PN-Netzen verbinden will. Das Gerät hat zwei Anschlüsse, an jedem Anschluss lässt sich ein Netz (Controller) anschließen. 
Der Koppler macht dann nichts anderes als die Daten vom einem Netz zu lesen (Eingänge) auf das andere Netz zu kopieren (Ausgänge).


----------



## troeps (11 Juni 2010)

Aber den Koppler brauche ich doch nur dann wenn ich zwei unterschiedliche Sub-Netze habe.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
nur mal so ein anderer Gedanke :
Wie wäre es denn, wenn du deine Daten von allen ereichbaren Steuerungen via Ethernet (TCP-IP) zunächst in einer SPS sammelst - entweder eine von denen, die schon da sind oder möglicherweise einer neuen, die noch nicht da ist. Mit diesem "Konzentrator" kannst du dann beliebig kommunizieren ... und du hast vor Allem nur einen Kommunikations-Partner für den PC ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## troeps (11 Juni 2010)

Der Gedanke ist nicht schlecht. 

Aber wenn doch eine zusätzliche CPU die Daten sammeln kann, dann muss das doch der PC auch können.... :sm14: - Vorteil von der CPU-Variante ist natürlich das man das ganze schöner in der Siemens Hardware projektieren kann.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juni 2010)

Naja ... das Ganze ist ja eine andere Variante des Vorschlags von Delta.
Du hast schon gelesen/erkannt, dass ich die Einzel-SPSen via Ethernet TCP-IP und nicht Profinet verbinden wollte ...?

Ich würde hier nicht auf die Idee kommen, eine Datenkopplung /-sammlung über Profibus oder Profinet zu machen - das ist m.E. an der Philosphie der einzelnen Verbindungsarten ein wenig vorbei ...

Gruß 
LL


----------



## troeps (11 Juni 2010)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!! Sorry!

Wie sieht es denn da mit der Geschwindigkeit aus???
Kann man den "Konzentrator" nicht auch in LabView machen??? 
Wie würdest Du dann die Sache im Detail aufbauen??

MfG Chris


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juni 2010)

Áufbauen würde ich das so :
	
	



```
Ethernet
==o====o=====o=========o======
  |    |     |                |
  |    |     |                |
SPS_1  SPS_2   SPS_3         Konzentrator
                                          |
                                          |
                              PN ===o=====o===
                                         |
                                         |
                                        PC
```
Ob Labview das auch könnte wage ich zu bezweifeln - ich weiß es aber nicht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Deltal (11 Juni 2010)

Aber dann wird die AG/AG Kopplung schon das Nadelöhr. Vor allem die "Konzentrator" SPS bremst dann irgendwann. Also wenn der OPC schon zu langsam war (500ms?) dann wird diese Lösung nicht wesentlich schneller. 

Siemens hat ja neue (PN)CPUs angekündigt, welche IDevice unterstützen. Das wäre genau das richtige für deine Anwendung. Aber gibts die schon?


Noch eine alternative wäre eine direkte Kommunikation über Libnodave (frei) oder einen kommerzielle Schnittstelle (z.B. AGlink). Dafür sollte man aber schon gute Programmierkenntnisse haben. 


Ach und in meiner Idee mit den Kopplern gibt es auch verschiedene Subnetze:

Netz A: 317--PN/PN
Netz B: 317--PN/PN
Netz C: ...

Netz Z: PC -- PN/PN(Netz A) -- PN/PN(Netz B) -- PN/PN(Netz C)...


----------



## troeps (11 Juni 2010)

@LL:  Ob LabView das kann - LabView vielleicht schon.......Aber das muss auch jemand programmieren 

Naja, ich hoffe die Karte kommt bald - dann werd ich das Zeugs mal testen.

Gibts irgendwo mehr infos über I-Device???

MfG Chris


----------



## Deltal (11 Juni 2010)

Hier steht schon mal etwas drin, sonst hat Siemens das bestimmt irgendwo auf der Seite versteckt..

http://www.computer-automation.de/n...23309/cfaaa35e-cf9c-11de-9229-001ec9efd5b0//1


----------



## centipede (11 Juni 2010)

Die Funktion I-Device kommt als erstes bei der 319PN mit der FW 3.2 Mitte des Jahres.
Die anderen CPUs folgen dann etwas später mit der 3.2.
Step 7 V5.5 ist dafür nötig.


----------

